# Sailing once more!



## Aura (Nov 21, 2015)

After 30 years of not setting foot on a sailboat (don't ask me why...) I bought myself a 13' dinghy and a trailer; can't wait to take her out. I have a few things to take care of first though: she was built in 1986 of fiberglass with a balsa core, has a crack in the hull and a 'soft spot' in the cockpit. I know, major stuff and quite possibly not the wisest purchase ever, but 'she called out to me'. Thought she deserved better than rotting away somewhere. So, I'll soon be posting about the necessary repairs. In the mean time, great fun to join sailnet!


----------



## scratchee (Mar 2, 2012)

Welcome aboard. Where will you be sailing?


----------



## Aura (Nov 21, 2015)

Thanks scratchee. I'll be sailing on lakes in Eastern PA for the moment.


----------



## Skellington (Apr 3, 2012)

I love the little sailboats. The abandoned or in sad repair ones call to me. I hope you have a blast on your 13' dingy.


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

A small boat is better than no boat at all, and a small boat is way easier to care for than a bigger boat and easier to use.
This is a good primer (pun intended) on using epoxy for those soft spots: 
WEST SYSTEM | Use Guides
Many of us have owned similar sized vessels.

Welcome to the asylum.


----------

